# Hey! New from Nova Scotia( Canada haha)



## Chanelvictoria05 (Mar 9, 2009)

hey! like the title says, im from Nova Scotia, I put canada, because ive had alot of people ask me what state NS is in... :-| so yeah, my name is chanel, i have only one horse, Blaze hes a two year old AQH  i have two samoyeds and three cats. oh! and a fish. Im new to this forum, and im just learning about it all. I signed up for it because I have some questions about Blaze, if anyone can help that would be great! Let me know if you can help. haha and even if you cant helpme still talk!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

Feel free to ask as many questions as you want. Just start a new thread wherever the question belongs.

Have fun posting


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Chanel, you'll be sure to get answers in this forum.
I have a quarter horse / aust stock horse cross called Blaze. (chestnut and the biggest con artist ever)


----------



## Chanelvictoria05 (Mar 9, 2009)

haha, yeah Blaze seems to be a popular name. He was named before I got him, I dont think i would have changed it anyways, it suits him. and the big blaze he has running down his face.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome! Feel free to ask anything!!!


----------

